# Is my NCE booster now a brick?



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

As mentioned in an earlier thread, I had been trying to connect my NCE 110a booster to a laptop power supply. The booster lights would come on but immediately after that the power supply laptop would trip.

I have since realised that the laptop power supply could not supply enough current to the booster so I obtained a Cosel 24vdc (12.5A) power supply. I tested the no load voltage of the power supply at 31.7- 31.9 vdc which is (just) below the maximum voltage for the the booster.

I connected the Cosel power supply to the booster but no power/status lights came on. I also opened up the booster and tested the voltage (per the manual instructions) and measured no voltage.

I have done the wiring as per the manual.

Have I bricked my booster? What further tests can I do?

Richard


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Richard, you might want to join the NCE-DCC "group" on Yahoo, and put your question to them. They're quite active.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/NCE-DCC/info

You can also just send the booster in to NCE for repair (they say no RMA is needed). However, they're not exactly the most communicating of companies in the known universe, so you might need to exercise some patience. I expect they'll be quite fair though, in repair charges.

Final thought, have you tried talking with the dealer you bought it from?

Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What? Something is wrong. I looked up the PLA300F-24.

It looks regulated. When you measured almost 32 volts on a supply that should be 24 volts, I'm surprised you did not think something was wrong?

A regulated power supply should have the same voltage, open circuit or not. voltage should have been 24 volts if it was a regulated supply. 

I thought that the max DC input to the NCE is 27 volts. I checked the manual, and it states 32 volts. (I think that is wrong also, but you want to pick a power supply as close to 3 volts over the track voltage, keeps things cooler)

I'd bet you fried it.

Greg


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

The latest manual says do not exceed 36 vdc whereas older manuals and the unit itself lists a max voltage input of 32vdc.

There is a dial to adjust down the voltage but the instructions say that the adjustment is from between 16.5-26.4 volts - so that doesn't explain the 31.7 volts I have been getting. Will checking it out further tonight.

RMA will be hard from Australya but will go back to dealer and see if they have any ideas and what repair costs could be.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. What is the DC voltage out of the power supply, I cannot tell if you are reading the power supply voltage (which is supposed to be 24 volts) or the DCC output of the booster.
2. you cannot measure the DCC output of the booster with an ordinary meter, you need either a true RMS voltmeter (I'm pretty sure you don't have one), or you can rectify the DCC output and measure the DC.
3. I'm confused on your statements, the track voltage from the booster is adjustable from 16.5 to 22 volts, I have observed 20.1 to 20.3 myself. Your second sentence seems to refer to the power supply not the booster.

Greg


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

All my comments refer to the power supply. The power supply has a voltage adjustment


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so all you need to do with a NCE booster is have 3 or 4 volts more at the input than you want at the output, speaking DC in and DCC out.

If you have a 24 volt regulated supply, it is broken if it is putting out over 30 volts... some supplies do have a bit of adjustment, but over 30 is not right. 

It is indeed possible that a power supply could have an adjustment to take it to 30 volts, but then most likely the ability to set it to exactly at 24 volts would be compromised.

The meter you used probably averages the measurement, so you could have been sending peaks out much higher and kill the booster.

Greg


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

I contacted the dealer of the power supply and it turns out the jumpers were incorrectly set. I am now getting a steady 24 v that is adjustable a few volts up and down with a dial (as it should be per the instructions).

The good news is when I plugged it back into the booster it all seems to work fine.

Thanks everyone for your comments. Its all been very helpful.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great!

Maybe the NCE just sensed overvoltage and shut off.

Interesting about the jumpers, was it possibly set for remote sense?

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good job, Richard!


----------

